# Time Out for Avulsion Fracture



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Jacked my thumb 6 weeks ago, and just pushed through the pain of riding (couldn't shift with thumb so used palm, and rode the single speed when not in the mood to deal with the gear-changing issue), and an x-ray yesterday revealed that I tore the ligament, taking a nice chunk of bone with it. NO WONDER it wasn't healing.  So much for the "it's just sprained" excuse I'd been tellng myself for 6 weeks so I could keep riding.

I see a surgeon tomorrow, to see what has to happen next, and in the meantime my doctor put a spica cast on me.

Anyone else have this injury? How long were you off the bike? I'm already getting depressed at the thought of not being able to ride.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

With other avulsion fractures, they usually immobilize the bone and any joints that cause that ligament to 'pull' on it for 6-8 weeks to let a bone union form. If it's been six weeks since that, you won't be having any bone union, so either they will determine that a fibrous tissue union will be fine and immobilize it for a couple months... or put a little screw through it. 

Either way... probably looking at at least 4-6 weeks that the doctors recommend not riding, minimum. But, if they cast it, and you can ride safely/comfortably with the cast... *shrug*... might not be so bad.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Saw the surgeon yesterday, and not good news. Says it's going to be a complicated surgery, and I am off the bike for 3 months. The bone is not able to be salvaged so they are going to do a tendon graft (from my wrist) to use as a stabilizing ligament. FML. Thursday of next week is surgery, then the countdown begins.

He is going to leave the pin in for 6 weeks to ensure it's solid. Hey at least I'm not getting married in 32 days, in Cancun, Oceanside! That would suck to be in a cast I can't get wet!

Oh waaaaait.. YES I AM getting married Oceanside in 32 days! ;-) 

Ah well, I can hold a drink in my left hand, and hold my arm up out of the infinity pool at the resort, so whatever. Someday it will be funny. Some... day.

At least I will be healed for solo Old Pueblo. Only gonna miss two events between now and then. Thx for the info. You were spot on!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Ask for a waterproof (resistant?) cast. The ones with nomex/goretex type liners and poly shells can be used in water.

Also... 3 months, that bites. BUT... it could be worse. They could have said "never again". 

Of course, if they said "never again", the correct response would have been to have a prosthetic hand fitted, with a clip-in cleat... you could be the first clipless-bar rider!


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweet! I'll do so. The person scheduling the surgery was adamant I could not get the pin wet, but she might not realize there are alternatives.

Edit: ummm, yeah, 5 years ago I tore ligaments in the pinky of the same hand and broke a rib (at least it happened while mountain biking! This happened in a hardcore game of horseplay in Vegas- ha- fiancé did this to me!!), and I rode my bike 3 days later, hand all wrapped. I'm not good at following rules. 

Lol about the hand cleat. I'd be out there like something out of The Grudge. Whatever gets me back on the bike.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

CoyoteKis said:


> Sweet! I'll do so. The person scheduling the surgery was adamant I could not get the pin wet, but she might not realize there are alternatives.


If the pin is external (part of the initial cast)... you might be out of luck on the water thing. I assumed the pin was going to be under the skin. And... skin is generally pretty waterproof.

But there's no harm in asking for a treatment that is convenient for you. The doctors are there to fix YOU, not just your broken bits (No matter what the surgeons might believe, they're treating patients, not just bones and tissue). So if there might be something that is a little better for you... may as well ask about it.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah this guy is THE surgeon of the Diamondbacks and other major league players, so he is used to testy athletes who won't take no for an answer. Given I burst into girly sobs when he said 3 months, I'm sure he'll release me ASAP.

But as to the pin- zoiks!!! External?? Sick !!!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

If it were internal, would you really be worried about getting it wet? It seems to me that there are TONS of fluids inside your body. Water being the base liquid for most of them.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

You assume my mind has been able to move past the words "3 months off of the bike", and apply rationale to ANYTHING else that was said to me? 

I've been in denial, clearly. Post injury i did 3 pre-rides of an event called Tour of The White Mountains, then the race itself last weekend, not to mention multiple routine workout rides, never grasping I was actually seriously injured. "suck it up" was my attitude. 

Damn I'm depressed again. lol
I am NEVER playing Marco-Polo again, after power drinking in Vegas! 

And I'm going to recruit friends to ride tandem with me. I can sit on the back and pedal. ;-)


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

It's always the "normal" stuff that gets you. 

Like... walking a trail before riding it, and falling down a cliff-face. Or taking the trash out and herniating a disc. (Or playig marco polo). I tore a bunch of ligaments in my foot running with my dog. 

I guess what I'm saying is: That'll teach you to do something besides riding.


Also: If denial worked for 3 rides, why not for the rest of the season? (Which, IMO, is just getting started in AZ)


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats sucks! Hope it heals asap


----------



## mjh68 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just sustained the same injury yesterday, 2 days before I was going to try my first race. I was just getting one last ride , luckily mine is a smaller chip and they think it should heal without surgery. Good luck with yours and grats on up coming wedding!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Axis- lol, oh believe me I entertained just saying "if I don't mind it don't matter!"... Talked to the surgeon yesterday, pleading my case to postpone the surgery until after the wedding and I was shut DOWN! Said there's no way I should wait, as I am only risking more complications and permanent damage.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Appy - thanks, and yeah, totally sucks. As Axis pointed out, the season is just getting started here. I was totally stoked for the break in the heat.

MJ- ack. Sorry to hear it. Nothing worse than watching the party go on without you. Hope you heal up fast!!

Thanks for the congrats. Honeymoon is gonna be more fun for him, than me, but at least we didn't plan some amazing mountain biking honeymoon!

That said- he will be doing this, while I drink alone on the beach. Good times. Ha


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

CoyoteKis said:


> Appy - thanks, and yeah, totally sucks. As Axis pointed out, the season is just getting started here. I was totally stoked for the break in the heat.
> 
> MJ- ack. Sorry to hear it. Nothing worse than watching the party go on without you. Hope you heal up fast!!
> 
> ...


Drinking alone on the beach doesn't sound like THAT bad of an experience.

Make sure the doc gives you alcohol compatible pain meds?


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol... Well it turns out I really like Vicodin! Never been able to take pain meds until now. Taking the edge off. Kinda don't mind this as much, come medicine time! Ha.

So surgery went well- no tendon graft and he was able to save the bone! Wrapped for two weeks, then cast for 6. Pins, so no water. Ah well.

Ambush shot while I was snoozing (and apparently puckering my lips- wonder who I dreamt I was kissing!?)...

So the countdown begins to riding... 3 months to go!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

CoyoteKis said:


> Lol... Well it turns out I really like Vicodin! Never been able to take pain meds until now. Taking the edge off. Kinda don't mind this as much, come medicine time! Ha.
> 
> So surgery went well- no tendon graft and he was able to save the bone! Wrapped for two weeks, then cast for 6. Pins, so no water. Ah well.
> 
> ...


Almost a week down... 3 months minus 1 week to go! (Guess what? that still rounds to 3 months. )


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow. That cut deep. lol

Whatever. I am scrappy!! Outside of a sudden burning pain that appeared today, I expect my doc to tell me I am a wickedly fast healer, nearly a sorceress if you will, who will be given the greenlight early!

And if all else fails, I am Aries and live by the creed, "Ready... fire... aim!!"

Just watch


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Saw the Dr today. 
Pin gets to stay in two weeks longer than normal, so six weeks and counting.

I'm sorry I ever wondered what was under that bandaging. I almost puked when I saw the stitches and pin, which was, btw, BENT because of the way they wrapped it.

Did an x-ray to be sure it hadn't compromised the repair.

Warning - gory pics!!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

*GROSSSSSS* :yikes:

So... does that mean your "three months" is now "three and a half months"?

I hope it means "the longer we keep this pin in, the shorter the overall time gets"...

Get well soon!


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Heal fast....I did one a few years back. Never lost function and no surgery but it was at least a year before it didn't hurt like heck when i accidently bumped it the wrong way. Hopefully your surgery allows you to skip that part.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Jsj- thank you! I'm trying to follow the "rules" (no sweating allowed) so it's heals right, but it's damned tough! Based on what you said, sounds like there's a light at the end of the tunnel, with some patience. Glad you're back in the game and got use back. You do not realize what a role your thumb plays in menial, daily tasks, until you can't use it!


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Axis- bite!your!tongue! 

3 months and not a day longer, and I'm not budging on that. 

When the cast comes off in 5 more weeks, I am gonna be running like forest gump! In the meantime I have decided so long as I don't work up a sweat, I can cruise around on my single speed one-handed.  not on the trails, but at least on the pavement.


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

Least it's getting fixed right.. I broke my pinky this way and its been crooked ever since, doctor I saw said I didn't need surgery ( I should have gotten a second opinion...).


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm concerned that they they are trying to slow down your healing in order to give cyberdyne a little bit more time to complete the project...


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Heal fast. I had the same injury suffered in a high school football game. 

They fixed that night, put a cast over it and I never missed a game. 
Played 8 games with a two pins in my hand and a cast up to my forearm.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Distro- I tore my pinky ligament in two places (same hand as my thumb :-() and DID have surgery, yet it's not the same. So don't feel too bad. I don't think they can ever really restore us back to our original form, no matter what they claim. 

Axis- I had to google that!!!


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

DWill-

Ummm... No chit??? Well then WTH is with benching me for 3 months?? Now I'm pissed. lol


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Game on! Heh


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Of course, I was referencing: 








That type of thing, not the 'actual' cyberdyne and hal-5.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

After a quick scan of the latter, I ruled that out and decided upon something akin to Ahh-nold.

Of course, I fancy myself closer to the Bionic Woman, but you know, beggars can't be choosers.

In other news, El Presidente (fiancé) just got his MRI reading back and turns out an injury he sustained shortly before 
mine and then again, after, resulted in a full-thickness tear of his rotator cuff, an will be benched for at least 4 months.

My meager little fracture suddenly seems a blessing, comparatively.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

CoyoteKis said:


> After a quick scan of the latter, I ruled that out and decided upon something akin to Ahh-nold.
> 
> Of course, I fancy myself closer to the Bionic Woman, but you know, beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> ...


Yep, I get to join my broken bride now...what a couple, eh?! :eekster:


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

Join me?? Well it seems you're always too busy to lay your chin on my hip and pity me while I pity myself, so I have Nixon for that... Now all he needs is a cast, and the fractured family will be complete.


----------



## CoyoteKis (Feb 23, 2008)

One itsy bitsy unplanned faceplant in the ocean (I guess what drinks on the beach doesn't stay on the beach), but overall a success, blue cast and all.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Did they release you from the cast?


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

*Brace*

They gave me the big one to protect my thumb while I slept. Protection from me rolling on it etc. The thin one fit under a glove, I used it when I rode. They put the plastic in hot water and molded it to my hand in a riding position. Not very comfortable but very functional.


----------

